# Handshake...



## Chloe's Mum (Jan 1, 2006)

We say 'paw' to Chloe and then she shakes your hand. When we give her a treat she knows she waits for 'paw'. I love teaching her new things!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

To get Brandy to shake, we say "Pleased to meet you."


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes, they are so sweet when they shake hands. I also taught mine to high five me. 

LOL, sounds like your little guy has won you alls heart! He's a smart little fella.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

when Maggie wants something she thinks all she has to do it shake and she will get whatever..and if she does and that doesnt get it for her ,she will then use the other paw to shake.. thinking the second shake with a different paw will always get her what she wants... Little has she learned yet.. it doesnt work....


----------



## goldiegirl (Nov 18, 2005)

If I have something manni really wants, I tell her to sit To her she feels she would have a better chance of getting it if she did the sit/paw combo or the lay/ paw combo without me giving her the paw command. 
There are times when she just sits there with her paw in the air hoping I would notice her. I taught her to high five, and give me ten., along with saying hi with her paw.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Sit and shake were the first commands I taught our pup, I don't know why its so endearing to me but I wuv it. She has to do it for praise, though, not a treat. I have her do it all through the day, particularly to distract her from the "welcome home greeting" as she's starting to want to jump up. Too fun!


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

How did you teach your golden to shake paws with you?


----------



## i_love_golden's_93 (Jan 22, 2006)

*yeah mine is the same way*

yeah i just say paw or give a gretting or shake and he does it it is part of the thearpy test that he will get. yeah mine is the same way he will try to simle to get more treats but he is cute enough


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

After she had "sit" mastered, I would tap her front paw, then open my hand, palm up, and slap it gently, saying "shake", then pick up her paw and put it on my hand, saying "shake" as I gently shook it. Then LOTS of praise. I did this many times throughout the day and slowly she started lifting the paw when I just slightly started to pick it up, and would put it on my hand. Baby steps and tons of praise, now when I stick out my hand she lifts her paw immediately and puts it on my hand. (with or without the word "shake") Too cute, I love that silly trick.


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

What a smart baby he is!!! Grace will do the same thing.. We are currently working on "roll over" and she hates this.. Although food is a good motivator(she likes praise better though) she really balks at this command. When she was younger though we had to mix up the commands.. We had gotten into the habit of sit, shake and whatever came next.. Well one day I was trying to show her "roll over" was sitting in the floor with her and asked her to sit..well she did immediately and as soon as her butt touched the floor that paw whipped out into a shake and smacked me right in the face (OUCH) :wave:


----------

